#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [散文] 《狼圖騰》中狼的50經典格言（出處不詳）

## 狼王白牙

出處：
不祥，網路上廣為傳播，但最有可能的來源為以下書籍節錄

書籍封面




這篇格言似乎從狼的角度去看，而不是作者的角度，感覺很有味道 :lupe_hungry: 

1、
沒有捕捉不到的獵物，就看你有無野心去捕；沒有完成不了的事情，就看你有無野心去做。

2、
沒有獵物咱們就去尋找獵物，發現獵物咱們就去追趕獵物。尋找、發現、追求、獲取---這就是狼的餬口要素。

3、
儘管面對於上萬隻的黃羊，面對於兇猛的老虎，咱們都毫不退縮。然而面對於人類的槍口，適量的轉移是明智的。咱們不缺乏勝利的信念，然而咱們毫不是癡心妄圖只會送死的傻瓜。

4、
追趕獵物僅僅靠猛跑是不夠的，尤為在對於付大群獵物的時候，必要的準備以及步驟是獲取勝利的基礎。而謀劃是實現這一切的僅有保障。

5、
咱們絕對於不會花費任何多餘的時間以及體力在無心義的事情上，因為咱們的眼睛永遠只盯著獵物。

6、
自然是神聖偉大的，餬口在這萬能自然之神的卵翼下自身就需要很強的能力，若果不能扭轉自然。就只有適應自然。

7、
若果注定要經受痛苦，那麼就把痛苦當做是一種磨練，既然一切不可防止，就讓暴風雨來患上更猛烈一些吧！

8、
要想能做大事，就必需要能屈能伸，只要能達到最終目的。過程可以有得多選取。

9、
焚燒人生並非一味地透支，即便是再強壯的身體也有疲勞的時候，勞逸結合是一種生存的策略。身體是生存的成本，休息是疾走的前奏。

10、
家鄉當然值患上眷戀，然而危險降臨，生存受到要挾的時候，咱們會選取離開。離開家鄉不是逃避，是為了尋找更美妙的明天。

11、
在草原上，即便咱們什麼都沒有了。至少我，還有勇氣。這是咱們最大的財富，有了勇氣就能患上到一切。

12、
在狼的眼睛裡，永遠看不到失敗的氣餒，因為它們曉得，無論閱歷過多少次失敗，最後的勝利必定是屬於它們的。所以狼永遠是草原上的王者。

13、
有時候，靠單純的判斷並不能確定勝利的概率，與其在等待中鋪張青春，不如在追求中焚燒生命。

14、
沒有固定的規則就是永恆的規則，自然界變化無常，人世間瞬息萬端，只有不拘泥於過去，才能活患上更好。

15、
只看看獵物永遠不會填飽肚子，天上只會下冷雨，掉餡餅這種事情永遠不會呈現，只想獲取獵物，僅有的法子就是靠自己的努力。

16、
勝利就是不懈的努力加之一點點機會，努力是加法，機會是乘法，二者兼備才會患上到最大的結果。

17、
毫不費勁就到嘴的食物，不是毒藥，就是釣餌。

18、
傷痛不會讓我消沉，只能激發我更強的鬥志！

19、
靜如處子，動如脫兔，不鳴則已經，一舉成名。

20、
要想獲取食物，就必需一直尋找，只有這樣，才有機會。不要氣餒，就算找不到肥羊，至少能找到一隻兔子。

21、
鬥勇更鬥智，請用腦子來遊戲。兩點間的曲線有時候比直線更短！

22、
若果“不戰而全勝”是你的戰略目的，那麼“避實擊虛”就是達到這個目的的癥結。通過集中你的資源來襲擊對於手的致命弱處，你就會獲取勝利。

23、
無自由，無寧死！

24、
被抓不可怕，挨餓不可怕，最可怕的是沒有了骨氣，成為了一條搖尾乞憐的狗。

25、
生命若果跟時代崇高的責任聯繫在一塊兒，你就會感到它永垂不朽。

26、
上天給了咱們強壯的肉體，給了咱們堅強的靈魂，給了咱們生存的環境，給了咱們空氣、水、事物，給了咱們一切，對於此，在一輩子之中咱們都懷著最深摯的敬意。

27、
不為明天做準備的人永遠不會有未來，今天就準備好明天的事情就永遠不會餓死。

28、
要想順利地生存下去，不僅要有沒有懼危險的勇氣，更要有發現危險的能力，若果你嗅不到明天的危險，那麼明天或許就是你的死期。

29、
王者與強者的區別就在於，強者只擁有強大的力量，而王者則兼具力量與智慧，凡事都準備充沛，強大的力量不如萬全的準備。

30、
一根最細小的魚刺也可以扎破喉嚨。一隻麻雀大小的肉也可能挽救一條危弱的生命。生存無小事，珍惜每一一口食物，把它當做救命的一口。

31、
同一個陷阱永遠不可能抓住兩隻狼，犯一次過錯可以諒解，然而連續犯兩次過錯就只能是病入膏肓的愚蠢。

32、
夜鶯音效好聽換不來飯吃，與其有時間嚎叫，不如去磨爪子，嚎叫若果能患上到食物，那麼驢必定比狼還厲害。

33、
威嚴，絕對於的威嚴，是管好這個團隊的必需手腕。一個沒有威嚴、沒有統治手腕的頭狼，很快就會被別的狼取代。

34、
個體是群體的一部份，只有尊敬個體，才能保障群體的利益。學會體貼下屬，那麼在必要的時候，他們就會為你、為整個群體效死。

35、
狼王是狼群的領袖，更是群體交流的紐帶，一個以及群體之間沒有任何隔閡的狼王是永遠不會失敗的。

36、
公平不是單一的平均配置，也不是殘忍的弱肉強食。既能讓強壯者分到至多的食物，又不能讓弱小者忍饑挨餓，這就是公平。

37、
一隻狼可以捕獲一隻羊，一百隻狼卻可以屠戮一萬隻羊。雙拳難敵四手，惡虎敵無非群狼。

38、
追求讓人充實，分享讓人快活。

39、
沒有失去就沒有獲取，所以，在需要咱們付出的時候，咱們永遠不猶豫。

40、
一時的忍受是為了更廣闊的自由，一時的紀律約束是為了更大的勝利。

41、
一個狼群就是一支訓練有素，紀律嚴明的部隊，統一行為，絕對於服從，協同作戰，這就是狼的紀律。

42、
短暫的爭吵是為了再次握手，一時的爭鬥是為了永遠的以及平。分歧是一種個性存在的必然，然而絕對於不是消極的借口。

43、
最強壯的狼也有它懦弱之處，要想做到最佳，僅僅靠自己是不行的。只有不斷地捨短取長，才會不斷地進步。

44、
我的對於手只有自己，要想爬患上更高，只應該自己往上走，而不應該把別人往下壓。

45、
咱們殘忍，然而咱們永遠不奢求；咱們貪婪，然而咱們永遠不忘寬容！

46、
對於於沒有到手的獵物，咱們首先要斟酌的是如何把它抓住，至於口味如何，能不能吃，那是抓住之後的事情。只要有利的，毫不放過；只要無用的，堅決捨棄。

47、
沒有利益的戰鬥我毫不參預，沒有任何益處的朋友我毫不結交，只要對於生存有利，哪怕是敵人，也可以成為暫時的朋友。

48、
生存戰鬥是知識的源泉。

49、
一百次心動不如一次行為。

50、
狼捕獵的高效力來源於指令下達後的當即執行，這個世界上沒有一隻老是找借口的狼，否則它們早就餓死了。

----------

